# Help! I fell asleep with my Hedgie!



## stuck.in.the.relm (Nov 14, 2016)

Help I dont know what to do! I was holding my hedgehog and she was snuggled against me around 9-10pm and I fell asleep. I was laying on my bed and she must have fell 2ft. I woke up at 1am and I freaked out. I found her about an hour later. She seemed scared when I found her and wouldn't come out of her ball so I put her in her cage and she came out but was really tense as she got into her snuggle bag. I went to bed and woke up around 5-5:30am and she hasn't moved. I know she doesnt have external or internal injuries because i checked a thousand times i was so worried. When I take her out she'll come out of her ball..kinda? She seems scared now and tense or mad. Is she forever going to be scared or tense? I'm really worried about her..


----------



## hedgehogaspets (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd say she's just scared from the fall. Watch her behavior for the next few days. Is there are change is her eating, sleeping and wheeling patterns? These can be tellers of a hidden injury. 
Also watch her poo for any signs of blood.


----------



## stuck.in.the.relm (Nov 14, 2016)

I visited her during my break between one of my classes and she might have moved from her snuggle bag. I couldn't tell. I took her out and she came out of her ball a little more and by the end of the time holding her she relaxed fully and started to crawl around. she's less energetic and out going still but I think it's getting better..


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just because you can't see any injuries when checking her doesn't mean she didn't get hurt. You need to watch for signs of internal injuries for a week or so after the fall. Some signs would be bruising, redness, and change in behaviour or changes in eating/drinking and changes in urinating and defecating.


----------

